
GitHub analytics, watch who followed/unfollowed, starred/unstarred and downloads - intika
https://github.com/Intika-Web-Apps/Starhub-Notifier
======
intika
Starhub Notifier: Analytics about stars, release download count, who
followed/unfollowed and starred/unstarred your Github repositories plus watch
and notify by email.

